# The saddest thing I've ever seen.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Got sent this today and it nearly broke my heart...

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/Bad-Parenting.jpg


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Clearly ducklings are not as clever as those sheep that learned they could roll over a cattle grid!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol: ...but....  ....but..... :lol: errm :-|


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The b*stard stood there and took photos whilst all those poor ducklings died :roll:

I did once see on the M1 the traffic ALL stop to allow a mother duck and her babies to *complete* their journey across the 3 carriageways... she had started off either on the central reservation or more probably on the otherside... and there were little splattered blobs on the tarmac of the outside lane... I was near the front and watched the whole thing and hard as I may be, I still had tears in my eyes at the unfairness of life


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I pulled into the slip road turning into the road by my house and this poor pigeon waddled out of the way...unfortunately straight into the path of a mini bus coming the other way.

It turned into a plume of feathers and some road kill instantly!!
Can't help feel somewhat responsible
:evil:


----------

